# Stupid Weather! I wanna RIDE!



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Man, the title about says it all! It's been cold and snowy and just plain icky out lately. We were down in So. Idaho for the week after Christmas and got about a foot or two of snow here at home--all falling sideways so it's piled pretty deep in places. And it's cold. Not bitter cold like the MidWest, but cold enough to be cold.

If I had some trails around here I'd prolly go out in the weather and have a ball on Mr. Big. Bet he'd like it, too! But without trailering it's all cross country and I'm just not up for that in this weather. And the trailer is buried enough that just getting it out would be a challenge! Sigh.

Maybe next week we'll get a nice day and I can haul him down to Lewiston for some riding in the State Park. No snow down there. Kind of want the roads to clear before I haul the trailer--but it wouldn't be the first time I've hauled on snow and ice. 

Spring: just around the corner! :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You need to find someone with a snowmobile. Those things carve some very nice riding trails.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Interesting. Hadn't thought about riding a sled trail. They make nice XC ski trails, too!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is the bad thing about winter - it shortens up our rides! Right now our weather is nice - cold but not freezing. In February it will start raining and game over - I don't like to ride in the rain - hubby refuses to ride in the rain so our riding will likely curtailed. I feel for you!!


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Its cold out here.. 20's. But I will be out riding tomorrow in carharts haha


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I feel your pain, i haven't ridden in over two weeks, it's probably going to get to a high in the 20s here today and it's been lower for the last few weeks. plus we have some nice snow and ice happening. i just want it to be spring already.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I hear you there! I am not confident enough to ride Brandon for the first time in snow. 

Plus
I still didn't have him fitted for a saddle yet.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

spookychick13 said:


> I hear you there! I am not confident enough to ride Brandon for the first time in snow.


 Actually, it's not so bad to ride in the snow, if you can stand the cold. You have a softer landing if you fall off! LOL


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

usandpets said:


> Actually, it's not so bad to ride in the snow, if you can stand the cold. You have a softer landing if you fall off! LOL


Good point!

I honestly don't think I am going to have trouble with him, I am pretty sure he's going to teach me exactly what he likes, etc. 

I am going to have him fitted for a saddle in Feb.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

It was -5* yesterday morning when we headed out. Took this photo of the temp display on the truck mirror as we were tacking up. It had warmed up a whole 6*.










The sky was clear, Bright sun came out and no wind. So I didn't care about the temps, Just needed a cure for cabin fever.

Went and watched the elk move around. Snow was 12-18" on the benches where the elk were hanging out.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Where was this at?^^^


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

kevinshorses said:


> Where was this at?^^^


South slope uintas. Justnorth of Duchense
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

That's what I thought. The Uinta basin is the best place in the state for wildlife of any kind. Over Thanksgiving my family went to Vernal to visit my Brother-in-law and we drove around and looked at some deer. I can't tell you how many really nice bucks we saw but there were at least two bucks that would get your name in the record books.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

A friend of mine had a depredation tag for him and his daughter. So I tagged along to give him a hand. Just our luck all the elk we saw were out side the boundary of the unit we had a tag for.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah but you still had a major cure for cabin fever. Here because of the great lakes the majority of our winter is cold, grey and a kind of damp feeling. We have occasional days with skies like in your pic. What a difference it makes on how the temps feel when the sun is out like that. Sun was out yesterday but still breezy and I made it out for a ride to help with the cabin fever.


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

I hunted with my uncle in this area this year, he owns a ranch just outside of Vernal on the South slope of Diamond Mountain. Some of the most incredible Elk I have ever seen live on his property. I am hoping to draw out this year and be able to get one of my own. Kevin, I have also seen quite a few beautiful bucks in this area. Great place to watch wildlife, but still wicked cold in the winter! Congrats on curing cabin fever, I need to do that soon it has been warming up around here lately.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bleccchhh. I haven't ridden in weeks. I was out at the barn on Saturday and the inside of the barn was -20. That's with the body heat of the stalled horses, which makes a significant difference. I didn't even want to think about going into the arena.

This needs to go away.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Toymanator said:


> I hunted with my uncle in this area this year, he owns a ranch just outside of Vernal on the South slope of Diamond Mountain. Some of the most incredible Elk I have ever seen live on his property. I am hoping to draw out this year and be able to get one of my own. Kevin, I have also seen quite a few beautiful bucks in this area. Great place to watch wildlife, but still wicked cold in the winter! Congrats on curing cabin fever, I need to do that soon it has been warming up around here lately.


The South slope of Diamond Mountain is where we saw all the nice bucks after Thaanksgiving. I would give my left arm to live and work out there.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I wanted to ride so bad today! Unfortunately, it was between -10 and 5 all day...and with wind chill it was between -30 and -40 all day...warnings were out to not be outside for more than a few minutes at a time if possible...just wouldn't have been a fun ride, so I came straight home after work! On the bright side, that means I made it home with enough energy to get through my workout


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Its been freezing here in the good ol' Northwoods of WI! Negative 30 the other morning! Yet I am the stupid girl at the stable that faithfully goes out every day to exercise her crazy green mare.

Why can't I be like the others and wait for warm weather? Haha


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Going up to 37 tomorrow. Heat wave!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> I wanted to ride so bad today! Unfortunately, it was between -10 and 5 all day...and with wind chill it was between -30 and -40 all day...warnings were out to not be outside for more than a few minutes at a time if possible...just wouldn't have been a fun ride, so I came straight home after work! On the bright side, that means I made it home with enough energy to get through my workout


It sucks doesn't it girl! I rode Saturday and I really shouldn't have it said it was 12 out but with the wind chill we get in the nor' east it was more like -20. My face actually got wind burned from it. Today was by far the coldest. It was about -30 this morning and that was the actually temp, again with the wind probably like -50. I feel so bad for all the horses and other critters that have to live outside in this bitter cold. I hope it ends soon though. It really sucks!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Quit complaining and go saddle your horse and go for a ride. 
We got out yesteday and went buffalo hunting. Great day to be out, even if it was cold

This is the Green River. Forzen Solid









Clear blue sky and cold temps









The sun has melted off the south facing hillside. 









Just imagine 100 years ago, You would live in a place like this and HAVE to ride your horse









And yes we did find some buffalo


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

^true, but 100 years ago a lot of things were different.

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but isn't it warm in Utah? Like maybe 30 above instead of 30 below? Not that it's always 30 below here, but it can be and on those days I don't ride...I don't want frostbite or hypothermia. I'm a big believer in riding year round, but there is a limit and a point where you have to think about safety.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Does warm weather freeze large rivers?

Last week it hit -24*F in this area. Yesterday as we drove out the temp was 5*F and it did get up to mid 20's during the afternoon. As I loaded everything back in the truck at 8:00p, it was 16*F

It felt really nice when the sun was shining. Got really cold fast when the sun went down. But we still had to make two trips from the place we shot the buffalo back to the truck hauling al the meat and hide.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

haha...obviously not, I guess I neglected to read the caption labeling the body of water. If it had been a small body of water much milder temps could have frozen it. I knew I'd probably be wrong...thought Utah would be significantly warmer than here. I guess it's fairly similar...this week has been the bad one here, hitting record cold temps. 

Either way, we do have to be careful when riding in extreme cold, it's not always the best decision no matter how much we want to! It's hard to draw the line though. I went on a 3 hour ride last year in -20 temps on a beach and it was fun, although super cold. Haven't been out in those temps this year, coldest day I rode so far was 0 degrees, and I couldn't even hold the reins so that didn't last long. Maybe my internal furnace is broken!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The difference here is the elevation, You live at farther north Latitude, But we live at higher elevations. Most of that Flat Plateau top in the photos is at 6000 foot elevation. Which isn't real high for Utah, considering I frequently ride in the summer at over 11,000 But for the winter, it's high enough to really get cold. Randolph Utah frequently the coldest spot in the 48 states.

I don't go out riding a lot at 0* and thats why I get cabin fever. But after all the negative temps, a 25* day is pretty inviting.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Painted, you're just the tonic this old boy needed to get off his duff! "Saddle up and go ride" indeed! I was just being lazy, knew it, and you "encouraged" me to get out. thanks!

Nice weather, not much wind, cloudy, but in the 40's, I suppose. Maybe high 30's. Wearing insulated leather gloves my hands go too hot. Sigh.

We only went 2.4 miles, just across the road and over thru the trees on the lower slopes of the Butte. But it was REALLY nice to get out!

Mr. Big continues to improve. He really wanted to go home and be with his herd for awhile but was listening to gentle commands and doing what he was told, most of the time. I'm new at this and we're both learning to neck rein and neither of us is perfect at it. But we're improving.

About 2/3 of the way out it's like he forgot about the herd and just wanted to wander around with me. We did some weaving amongst the trees just for control practice, went through a bit of water, did some deep gooy mud. Just sort of mosied along enjoying ourselves.

Oh, yeah. I said I'm new, too. I took him up a hill steeper and longer than we'd been up before and down an embankment a lot steeper and longer than we'd done before (we'd been up it, but not down--somehow, it's steeper going down!). He's a lot less nervous about it than I am! But, he's a good teacher and I'm learning to trust him and hang on--he'll get me there.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I ride! But when your face starts to get red from wind burn and your hands are starting to turn purple underneath your gloves is when it starts to turn dangerous, so I don't go out. Its cold enough for me imagine for me horse too. Then he has to get wet trudging through the snow. I like riding in the winter but not so much when its -30.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I ride, too, Gizmo! Today, I ride! Woke up to a very, very, small and closed in world--fog so thick we couldn't see the neighbors. Just a touch of frost on the ground, here and there, so not real cold. Forecast is for mostly cloudy and low 50's in Lewiston!

Horses are eating breakfast, poop is scooped and spread, feet are warming by the fire. As soon as Big finishes eating it's into the trailer and away we go! Less than an hour later: heading down the trails!

Woot Woot!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Painted: ahhh makes sense! Those pictures are spectacular...hard to put it all in perspective. I agree, today it was 25 here and I was psyched to be outside with snow in my boots for hours! hahah....it IS amazing how nice 25 can feel when you've had some cold windy days!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah for sure! So glad that its not -30 anymore.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Inversion is here, So yesterdays ride was in the fog.
My friend, my daughters friend and my daughter










And out of the fog appears several Bulls









that stood and watched us ride by


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome! that's really cool. I went riding yesterday as well. It was really nice out. Like 20 maybe warmer and I actually saddled up. Gizmo saw lots of snowmobiles for the first time and just stood there and watched them like a champ. Though he was a little worried when he could hear them off in the distance revving up, and its actually really annoying. If that wasn't there it would have been a really peaceful ride.


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

It's freezing cold in Austria too. But still, I go out for trail rides. I always go riding, no matter what weather. 

But I kinda like winter, cause when you really have much snow, it's so much fun to gallop through the snow. I just love it.! <3


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> Inversion is here, So yesterdays ride was in the fog./2011/A2.jpg[/IMG]


It was frigid cold here today, I was planning on going out to ride but was informed that my old draft horse didn't survive the night. So I had to deal with that, and won't be able to ride until Friday. But it looks like it should warm up a bit before this weekend. Painted, was your buffalo hunt on the Henry Mountains? I have some points gathered, it doesn't look like I will get it this year, but I pray every year I win the lottery for that hunt.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't ridden my horses since novemeber 29th when my training moved back to Michigan, i had hurt my wrist and had trouble getting on, then it was too cold, and now it's been so long i want to lunge her before getting on, but it's hard to lunge when there is 3 feet of snow in the round pen, but i have ridden, i recently started ridding lessons(about time, I'm only 25 and have been riding since i was 12 ****), so the past 2 Tuesdays I've ridden, but my lesson today was canceled because of the weather :-(


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

This pic. was today........and they are predicting 12"-16"+ tonite and tomorrow. Just keeps piling up....on top of my woodpile. Burning wood definitely heats you more than once

Just need to make some time to ride.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ugh, we are in the same predicament. We are expected to get 18-24 inches tomorrow. Its supposed to fall 3 inches and hour, it blows! We already have a foot and a half to two feet on the ground already. I now have to have my uncle come out with the tractor and move snow around my barn because Gizmo won't be able to get out, and that's sad because he is almost 16hh! It will be past his chest! too hard to move in.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, we finally got to ride around the homestead. About 30 degrees, sunny, not much wind. Quite nice except the sun caused just enough melting on the hills to make them slippery. We walked up part of one where the horses were really struggling. 

We went up to the fence line around the crown of the Butte then worked our was along the west end--except to get past the gully we had had to go about half way back down, then back up. Sigh. We're looking for a gate in the fence so we can ride the crown but still haven't found one.

I did learn something useful today. Mr. Big doesn't like open fields. He does MUCH better in the trees. Not sure what's going on there. Anyone have any ideas? He's very slow and cautious in the open and goes lickity split in the trees. Up, down, sideways, doesn't seem to matter: he does it better in the trees.

Overall: a very nice ride, indeed!


----------

